# Lots of laminations!



## haddenhailers (Aug 30, 2013)

Got a call made for a friend who's a wild man so I had to do something wild!

Crosscut hedge, African blackwood, stabilized spalted sycamore dyed red and African blackwood tone board!

Let me know what y'all think!

Andrew 


[attachment=30053]


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't normally like dyed wood but that is striking! I really like that. Next time consider stabilizing the osage as well to retain that very appealing contrast.


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Andrew


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 30, 2013)

She is sweet and wild. Rick


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks Rick! First time I've gone wild with the laminations!

Andrew


----------



## bearmanric (Aug 30, 2013)

I like. Been doing more dyeing now. Fun stabilizing. Keep those great calls coming. Rick


----------



## haddenhailers (Aug 30, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> I like. Been doing more dyeing now. Fun stabilizing. Keep those great calls coming. Rick



I'll try sir! Seasons coming up and Kentucky finally got the summer heat so its hard to sit in that shop!

Andrew


----------

